
Japan Is Running Diagnostic Tests on Its First Real Gundam - kiyanwang
https://www.iflscience.com/technology/a-60foot-robot-just-took-its-first-steps/
======
zwirbl
Is this actually real and if it is, anyone knows why/what for? Is it only
because they are "cool"?

~~~
darepublic
It's part of a clandestine plan to remilitarize japan without arousing the
world's suspicions

